# Help needed



## madge808 (Feb 26, 2010)

hi everyone! i've been reading through all the posts and doing heaps of reasearch to find a great coffee machine as a gift for my partner. alas i'm going round in circles and as soon as i find a machine i think i see something else which i think might be better! my budget is £200 tops for a machine, and i'm all over the Iberital MC2 grinder and the fresh beans!

For one reason or another (mainly reliability, i don't want to worry about buying second hand and poor steam wand) i want to discount the Gaggia machines from the equation for now and find out other than them what is the best machine for my money? Main concerns are a good espresso shot (of course!) and a nice microfoam to have a go at some flat whites! (don't worry i have realistic expectations at my budget!)

Initial ideas so far are:

francis francis x7

ascaso pablo (i even emailed seattle coffee gear and they recommended this!)

Dualit Espressivo

DeLonghi ECO 310 B Icona

if anyone can offer any advice, tips, offer other machines, set me on the right track etc i'd be so so grateful!!

many thanks!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

From the list above I would choose the Ascaso Pablo

Under £200 at Garraways at present

Although, 57mm tamper size is a little odd (you can get them though)


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Dualit Espressivo through Nisbets for £139.99.....I've got it and havn't got a bad thing to say about it....but theres great choice out there


----------



## madge808 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've read some good things about the Dualit Espressivo, looks great and it got a good review in Which Magazine but a lot of consumer reviews complain about not being able to clean the head properly and having to unscrew it which is really awkward- is this not something you've experienced? seems theres always something i guess i've just got to choose a machine and go with it!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

even the £3000 plus ones usualy need to have the head unscrewed to clean but its simple......short handled screwdriver and its done....


----------

